
Setting up CouchDB-Lucene on OS X (Some issues..) - twampss
http://lethain.com/entry/2009/feb/06/setting-up-couchdb-lucene-on-os-x-some-issues/
======
bitdiddle
you might find this helpful:

<http://github.com/davisp/hypercouch/tree/master>

here's the background:

<http://www.davispj.com/posts/12>

